# Pen turning tutorial as promised



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, first off let me say that this is just the way I do things. Some might be ok for you, some might not. Do it however you like/feel safe with what you have.
Here is most of what you'll need to turn pens:







Here is the pen kit I'll be doing, and I'll do 3 of them.







Here I show my miter saw. I put some tape on the table to mark the length of the tube. This kit the tubes are 2" and line right up with the scale on my auxillary fence.







Here are the cut blanks. I've marked them for grain orientation so I make sure they assemble in the right direction (not very much grain on these but you get the idea.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

*Next steps*

I use this center marker to mark the center of each blank.







Here is my drill set up. I just use a wood screw to hold the blanks and use a brad point bit whenever possible to make sure I'm as close to center as possible.







Here are the blanks drilled.







To scuff the brass tubes, this is the method I've finally arrived at. I place as many tubes as will fit on the mandrel and pull the tailstock tight. This is one of several reasons why I prefer the mandrel saver.







I use 150 grit and just spin the lathe by hand as I sand lengthwise on the tubes.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Go for it sawdust.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a sanded tube. All you're doing here is making sure the glue has something to grip better.







To glue the blanks, I set out two folded paper towels. One for blotting off the excess glue from the end of the tube, the other for cleaning off the tube insertion tool. Nothing worse that getting a tube stuck on there as you're trying to get into a blank. I also wear gloves. Trust me on this one. :blink: I use medium CA glue.







Here is a tube with glue. I "squiggle" the glue on the tube and apply to 3 different "sides"...just making sure to get glue as evenly spread as possible.







Here are the blanks glued up. Normally I do more kits at a time and would no let these sit overnight to really cure. But for the sake of this tutorial, I'll resume after lunch.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

*And on we go*

So here's how I trim/true my blanks. I use a barrel trimmer in the drill press. I hold the blanks with a pair of channel locks.







Here they are all trimmed,







and mounted on the mandrel,







being cut.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

*Sharpening*

Here is a pic of one of a set of angle setting tools I use.







Setting the tool rest angle.







These come in 35, 40, 45, 50 and 60 degrees. They work for the tool rest as shown, or also in the V-arm for use with Vari-grind or other tool holder. Worth every penny for repeatability. If you want to make your own, I believe John Lucas has a how to somewhere.

Roughing gouge sharpened







I don't use any other gouges turning pens. With a good sharp roughing gouge and the proper angleboth ground and when cutting and I get almost as smoot a finish as with a well sharpened skew. Since I'm going to sand anyway, why bother with anything else?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

*Sanding*

Here's the sand paper I use, PSI's rolls, from 150-600 grit. I like to fold the pieces in half lengthwise.







Here is the sandalwood sanded to 600. Notice the sanding lines, I'll now sand them lengthwise with 600 grit to remove these (forgot to get a pic).







For finish, I apply Doctor's Woodshop shellac/walnut oil/carnuba wax blend with a piece of paper towel. I fold 1/2 a paper towel in 1/2 3 times and apply enough finish to give me a quarter sized blob on the towel.







When I apply the finish, I let the turning blanks grab just a little from the leading edge and then back off to the drier edge of the towel to buff it in. I can usually get 6-7 coats on this way quickly.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

*Almost done*

Here are all the tubes turned and finished, lined up as to their grain orientations from before.







Assemblling the pens per instructions with a press.







Finished product.








This is the basic kit I started with all those many (5+) years ago.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSTART1B2.html

Hope this helps some of you get going. Any questions, please ask.


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Sawdust! Those pens turned out fine lookling! I just got my first Lathe and ordered a few pen blanks and want to give pen turning a try (along with segmented vases). This will help me get started on the pens! I am still waiting on a few items to come in before I can get started. I will be refering to this post the first few pens I turn. Appreciate the pictures.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice tutorial Sawdust. I mentioned one night and you had 1/3 or more of the tutorial up the next day. I hadn't even seen the promise part yet, Now that's fast service.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

That was cool to look at.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's a great tutorial. Thanks for putting that together for us. I never get tired of the generosity of members of this forum. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's cool. On my one of these days list....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks for the tutorial steve its great


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice tutorial dusty. Beautiful job. 
I turned a pen at a woodworking show before and it was quite fun. I gotta get me a lathe some time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Magnum78 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fantastic tutorial, gives me more inspiration to get out there and make shavings. This one is going to the top of the to do list.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. This is great. Thanks for posting this! It has really helped me understand pen turning. I think I'm going to put together an order from PSI and turn a pen. Thanks again!


----------

